# just ordered pvr upgrade from E*



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i just ordered the pvr upgrade to two 508 receiver's from E*. i got them for 149.00 each.they will install them on tuesday between 8-12. csr asked me to have 3 foot clearance behind tv for install.i also requested the extra dish for locals and the first csr said i would have to arrange that separately,but when i talked to the second csr she fixed it so they would do it too, but two installers may show up. i tried to save them money by getting it all done at once. i guess their computer wont allow them too many choices. other than that no other hassle. i did try to get the 510 receiver for the upgrade but they said no.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

What type of idiot are you asking to pay a PVR fee to DISH you know that is what you get with the DVR-510. I hope you have the extended warranty you will need it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

boba said:


> What type of idiot are you asking to pay a PVR fee to DISH you know that is what you get with the DVR-510. I hope you have the extended warranty you will need it.


I don't see where he said anything about ordering a 510, he said a 508 which doesn't have a PVR fee on it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think he should have been called an idiot but the last sentence says hea sked for a 510.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I wonder what will happen when the 508 stock runs out and a 508 goes bad for someone with the extended warrenty. If they have no 508's, what path can they take. They can't give a sub a 510 and then start charging them a monthly fee. Well they can, but that one sure way to lose customer base. Boy this can get ugly quickly. 

Cheers, 

Ron


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I wonder what will happen when the 508 stock runs out and a 508 goes bad for someone with the extended warrenty. If they have no 508's, what path can they take. They can't give a sub a 510 and then start charging them a monthly fee. Well they can, but that one sure way to lose customer base. Boy this can get ugly quickly.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ron


It does not matter if E* is still manufacturing new 508's or not, anyone who sends one in for warranty work is going to get a refurbished 508 anyway and not a new one.


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't think Charlie said that there would never be a fee for the 508,508 or 721. My impression was that he left the door open to charge a fee in the future in the last 5 minutes of the last chat.

I hope I'm not viewed as an idiot either


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I wonder what will happen when the 508 stock runs out and a 508 goes bad for someone with the extended warrenty. If they have no 508's, what path can they take. They can't give a sub a 510 and then start charging them a monthly fee. Well they can, but that one sure way to lose customer base. Boy this can get ugly quickly.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ron


There probably is some language in the warranty that would allow them to replace with a 510 and charge the fee. I would think it could be quite a sticky situation with many subscribers if that happens.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

The contract also sez they can just pay you a prorated amount for the remaining value of the 50x. :nono2:


----------



## MobileBay (Jul 29, 2003)

navy8ball said:


> i just ordered the pvr upgrade to two 508 receiver's from E*. i got them for 149.00 each.they will install them on tuesday between 8-12. csr asked me to have 3 foot clearance behind tv for install.i also requested the extra dish for locals and the first csr said i would have to arrange that separately,but when i talked to the second csr she fixed it so they would do it too, but two installers may show up. i tried to save them money by getting it all done at once. i guess their computer wont allow them too many choices. other than that no other hassle. i did try to get the 510 receiver for the upgrade but they said no.


Congratulations, Hope you have much enjoyment with your 2 - 508's


----------



## MobileBay (Jul 29, 2003)

boba said:


> What type of idiot are you asking to pay a PVR fee to DISH you know that is what you get with the DVR-510. I hope you have the extended warranty you will need it.


boba

Where do you get off calling anyone an idiot?

This person has made a decision to make a purchase and it sounds like he/she is pleased if not down right excited about this purchase.

Your name calling and negative crap is ridiculous.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

MobileBay I think I know a lot more about DISH than Navy8Ball I have earned my lively hood by selling their product for the last 6+ years. This PVR fee is a ripoff of the consumer especially when it is applied to each DVR the customer has.


----------



## MobileBay (Jul 29, 2003)

boba said:


> MobileBay I think I know a lot more about DISH than Navy8Ball I have earned my lively hood by selling their product for the last 6+ years. This PVR fee is a ripoff of the consumer especially when it is applied to each DVR the customer has.


Watch out folks It looks like a new Deity has arrived. *NOT* 

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree, no more name calling!!!

Congrats navy8ball, enjoy those PVR's


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe he didnt know about the DVR fees or thought he could get the 510 without a DVR fee.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I don't think he should have been called an idiot but the last sentence says hea sked for a 510.


If he has AEP then the fee doesn't affect him and he gets a much bigger hard drive for the same price............


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

nice deal, i've had a 508 for almost a year and i haven't had a single problem with it. enjoy.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Agreed Bob. My post was a response to another that said that they did not see any mention of the 510. But callinga another poster an idiot because they want something you don't is a low blow.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Im not gonna show no hate in this thread But good luck with your pvrs


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You will love the PVR features, it will change the way you watch tv.


----------

